# Per PHP eingebundene Seiten nebeneinander darstellen



## Nusskati (14. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe grundlegende Kenntnisse in HTML, von PHP ehrlich gesagt kaum Ahnung.
Ich möchte eine Seite erstellen, auf der mehrere RSS-Feeds, Twitter Meldungen usw zusammen dargestellt werden.
Die einzelnen Codes dafür finde ich erstmal über Generatoren, es sind PHP-Codes die ich in den <body> Bereich eines HTML-Gerüstes als .php gespeichert habe.
Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht, wie ich mit PHP formatieren kann.
Beispiel: Hier die aktuelle Seite: http://short4u.de/552cb6fb0fe96
Die zwei RSS-Feeds stehen unter einander, ich hätte sie gerne nebeneinander.
Wie kann ich das umsetzen?

Der Code der Seite sieht so aus:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<?php readfile('http://www.rss-anzeigen.com/feed.php?showtype=2&url=http://www.hna.de/kassel/rssfeed.rdf&textfont=2&fontsize=10&fontc=000000&linkc=0000FF&tabwidth=250&tabborder=888888&tabbg=F8F8F8&newscount=3&newsshow=1&maxchars=0&target=1&ifbg=FFFFFF'); ?>
<?php readfile('http://www.rss-anzeigen.com/feed.php?showtype=2&url=http://www.kassel-live.de/feed/&textfont=2&fontsize=10&fontc=000000&linkc=0000FF&tabwidth=250&tabborder=888888&tabbg=F8F8F8&newscount=3&newsshow=1&maxchars=0&target=1&ifbg=FFFFFF'); ?>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (14. April 2015)

Formatierungen werden nicht mit PHP, sondern mit der Formatierungssprache CSS vorgenommen.

Für dein Vorhaben bietet sich z.B. die *float*-Eigenschaft (*left* & *right*), oder auch *display:inline-block* an.

Um diese Eigenschaften anwenden zu können, müßte der HTML-Code im Dokumentkörper entsprechend um zwei Elemente erweitert werden, die die RSS-Feeds aufnehmen.

Edit: Bin heute morgen dem Link nicht gefolgt, sondern hab mich auf deinen gezeigten Code bezogen. Deshalb andernfalls die bestehende Tabellenstruktur entsprechend modifizieren, damit pro Tabellenzeile (*<tr></tr>*) zwei Tabellenzellen (*<td></td>*) existieren.


----------



## djheke (14. April 2015)

Hm, Tabelle?  Kann ich nicht erkennen. Wurde wohl schon ergebnislos modifiziert?!


----------



## SpiceLab (14. April 2015)

djheke hat gesagt.:


> Hm, Tabelle?  Kann ich nicht erkennen. Wurde wohl schon ergebnislos modifiziert?!





			
				http://short4u.de/index.php?id=552cb6fb0fe96 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Short4u.de – kurze URLs für Twitter, Mail und mehr
> Sie möchten folgende Webseite aufrufen:
> 
> → http://14ks.de/neu/index2.php
> ...


----------



## djheke (15. April 2015)

Ach so.


----------



## SpiceLab (15. April 2015)

Wie ich gerade erst bemerkt habe, stammt die angesprochene Tabellenstruktur überhaupt nicht von dir.

Somit bleibt's bei meinem ersten Vorschlag.

*1. Linksbündig:*

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
  <head>
    <title>...</title>
    <style type="text/css">
      .wrap {width:550px;overflow:hidden}
      .left {float:left;width:250px}
      .right {float:right;width:250px}  
    </style>
  </head>
  <body>
    <div class="wrap">
      <div class="left"><!-- RSS-Feed 1 --></div>
      <div class="right"><!-- RSS-Feed 2 --></div>
    </div>
  </body>
</html>
```
*2. Zentriert:*

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
  <head>
    <title>...</title>
    <style type="text/css">
      .wrap {width:550px;margin:auto;overflow:hidden}
      .left {float:left;width:250px}
      .right {float:right;width:250px}  
    </style>
  </head>
  <body>
    <div class="wrap">
      <div class="left"><!-- RSS-Feed 1 --></div>
      <div class="right"><!-- RSS-Feed 2 --></div>
    </div>
  </body>
</html>
```


----------

